# Spearfishing 1/14 Grouper/Flounder/Amberjack



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Went out with Chris (<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPanelBar_lblUsername2>craasch210) anddid three dives. Thanks again Chris. We had a great day out with you.

Got myself a decent gag on the first dive. This bad boy gave me a fit. I took the shot about 10-12feet in front of me and heended up off my spear. I took a look atmy air and decided I better start swimming back to the anchor rope. As I am swiming back I see my grouper laying on the inside of the wreck on the bottom. I swim over and try to string him. Woops, he's still kicking. Load one band on my gun and shoot him again. This time he went on thestringer.

On the next dive spot, we loaded up on some flounder. I think everyone came up with 7-8 flounder. I had never seen flounder so thick just piled on top of each other. 

Right before we went down for the second dive it was still pretty rough. After we came up it had slicked off tremendously. So Chris wanted to hit something a little deeper for our last dive.

Went out deeper for some Amberjack on the next one. Got out there and started my decent. At about 30-40 foot you could make out some very large fish swimming around. As I got closer, I could see that they were cudas. There were more than I could count. Got down to the top of the wreck at about 100' and the small AJ's were swimming all over me. Due to it being last dive and my surface interval, I couldn't get down too deep for too long so I just stayed a little shallow for this dive. Towards the end of my dive, I finally catch a glipse of a decent Aj and get the shot off. The AJ took off underneath the wreck and about wooped me, but I got him out. I got to work on them kill shots. That is when I look up and about10 feet in front of me there is a cuda staring at me waiting for an easy meal. As I am pulling the AJ towards me the cuda comes right at my fish 4-5 feet in front of me and cuts my AJ in half. Them cuda can sure rocket towards ya quick when you got a meal on a stick for them. Not to mention the brown spot that about occured on my wetsuit. I was not expecting him to sprint at me so quickly and that close to me. Them toothy bastards are scary when you have an open mouth full of teeth coming right at you.

After fighting the AJ and the cuda, my spear tip decided it wanted a new home on the bottom of the gulf at about 135 feet. So not only did I loose the AJ, but my tip as well. 

Chris ended up having to go back down to get the anchor off the wreck and said that he would get our AJ's for us while he's down there. Well sure enough he comes up with the anchor and 3 nice sized AJ's on the stringer.

It was a good day on the water. The air temp was a bit chilly, but when you are shooting fish, it makes that all worth it. It's sad when you want to get back in the 62 degree water to warm up.

Here is the gag. Chris has a shot of the amberjacks and the total take.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job John!!!! That sucks ass a cuda snaked ya on the AJ!


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

did you get a weight on that gag Jon? He was chunky, I can vouch for that aj vs. cuda bit. That AJ got DESTROYED in about 1.3 seconds! Turned out to be a great day on the water. See you guys out there.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *flyingfishr (1/14/2008)*did you get a weight on that gag Jon? He was chunky, I can vouch for that aj vs. cuda bit. That AJ got DESTROYED in about 1.3 seconds! Turned out to be a great day on the water. See you guys out there.


Didn't get a weight Josh. It was a fatty one at 31 inches though.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Good job guys! Glad to see yall made it out.

I wasthinking about yall yestrerday morn on the way to work. The water looked cold. What was the temp out deep?


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

I never bothered to check the temp to the degree, but I'd say it was mid-60's, Jon might have a better number for you, it felt good though, anything to get outta that effing wind....we were a pretty motley crew out there, in our face masks and winter parkas!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Brandy (1/15/2008)*Good job guys! Glad to see yall made it out.
> 
> I wasthinking about yall yestrerday morn on the way to work. The water looked cold. What was the temp out deep?


The coldest temp on my computer was 62 degrees on the deep dive. I was thinking about all the other folks at work too. Ok, not really, just was glad to be out there instead of at work.



> *flyingfishr (1/15/2008)*we were a pretty motley crew out there, in our face masks and winter parkas!


What killed me was Chris and his101 ways to get warm and his $100 cigarette lighter. oke


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Great job guys! Nice flounder and that grouper really is a chunky one.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *dkdiver (1/15/2008)*Great job guys! Nice flounder and that grouper really is a chunky one.


Speaking of chunky, we did try to get Knot a yacht to pose in a Clay-doh like manner, but he wouldn't do it. Something about there being only one man that can pull off the shirtless knappy chest hair grouper shot. We all agreedoke


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Haa haa!!! You know how much DAX hair grease I gotta rub in my chest to get it to nap up like that??????


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

jon did you see the rest of the pics yet from cris?it was a good day. Hope to see you Josh and cris out on the water soon

Jeff


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's a couple for you Jeff. I saw that thread about why people hold their fish 3 feet out in front of them so I thought this was appropriate. I don't have 3 ft arms, but this was about as far out as I could get um!!!










Keep spearing or fishing or whatever...:banghead


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Beautiful Josh!!! Linda saw the pic and said cook them bitches up!!!


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey you guys,

Glad yall had a good time. I am working late tonight, but I will post up the pics when I get home. 


We are planning a trip for this Sunday depending on weather. I'll will post up details on the trip as the weather situation becomes more clear.


----------



## JeffreyMcGill (Dec 7, 2007)

nice, what are those 5lbs each.

its you,re story tell it how you want

Jeff


----------



## holy Spear-it (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice fish! I wish you would have gotten a weight on it. It is hard to tell from a pic. By the way...the flounder stacked on top of each other....stabbing them then is just wrong man!!!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Cooked up some the grouper and flounder last night and it was tasty. Only half a filet of grouper and 3 flounder fed 4 of us. That grouper was thick. It's nice to have some grouper back in the freezer. 

Chris, how did your carp cleaning go?oke


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey the carp cleaning went well (since I farmed out the labor). Just about to walk out the door to go eat fish at RSC with Alex. They're cooking up a bunch of them flounder and Amberjack today.

Yall dont forget about this Sunday. Same place, same time.

Chris


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *craasch210 (1/16/2008)*Hey the carp cleaning went well (since I farmed out the labor). Just about to walk out the door to go eat fish at RSC with Alex. They're cooking up a bunch of them flounder and Amberjack today.
> 
> Yall dont forget about this Sunday. Same place, same time.
> 
> Chris


Count me out for Sunday Chris. As much as I hate to say that, I have to get some stuff done around the house. I already made that promise. I'll get out with you soon after on another trip.

Could you shoot me a copy of the pics you took with me and the grouper etc... I'd appreciate it. You can send them to my email: [email protected] when you get the chance. Thanks again for the great day out.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Damn nice fish man!! Congrats:clap


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey Chris, Appreciate the trip, keep me in mind for the trip on sunday. My mother-n-law will be in town and i think

it may be worth braving the weather again. I will check the cast though to make sure it isn't too f-ing cold.

give me a call if you planon going 

how about them flatties

ate mine with my wife "great"

Jeff


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey,

Sorry about the pics. I will get them up ASAP. I'm back at work tonight and have school all day tomorrow. Been a busy week, but I will download them as soon as I can.

Chris


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Chris...figured you were workin tonite, left you a message a few hours ago.

We gotta get together soon, and fry up some fish man!


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Chris, let me know if you are going out this weekend. I talked to Neva (my wife) tonight and she said it would be ok for me to head out again since I'm classing up soon. This is Tuesday however, and Sunday is a long ways down the road. Right now it looks like I'm in though. I'm gonna have to come up with a bigger boomstick between now and then somehow. I've got a vendetta against some grouper that needs to be settled...:banghead


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

I will let you know if we are going. The weather is looking pretty questionable at this point, but maybe it will clear up as it gets closer.

Chris


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey JOsh? You said its tuesday. MAn you need another beer. Technacially, its not even wednesday, its allready thursday!oke


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

DAMN! I wasn't even drinking! I don't know where my head was on that one. Nice catch.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *craasch210 (1/17/2008)*I will let you know if we are going. The weather is looking pretty questionable at this point, but maybe it will clear up as it gets closer.
> 
> Chris


Chris if you thought Monday was cold, Sunday is going to freeze you to the bone. Hopefully the seas forecast will lay down for you though.

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=290 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 5px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" vAlign=center align=left width=65 height=25><DIV class=blueVerdanaText11>*Sun
Jan 20*</DIV></TD><TD vAlign=center width=115><TABLE style="BORDER-RIGHT: #e3e1c7 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: #e3e1c7 1px solid; BORDER-LEFT: #e3e1c7 1px solid; BORDER-BOTTOM: #e3e1c7 1px solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=105 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=middle width=36>







</TD><TD class=blueVerdanaText11 style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px" vAlign=center width=69>Sunny</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=blueFont10 width=65><B class=blueVerdanaText11>49°[/B]/36°</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Here are the pics from the last trip. Jon, You can right click and then choose "save picture as". This will allow you to download the pics. I think we are going to have to cancel for sunday. Calling for 4-6 ft with a pretty stiff wind. If the forecast changes dramaticly before then I will let you know. 

Chris


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Holy shizzel thats a mess of fish!!:clap


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (1/18/2008)*Holy shizzel thats a mess of fish!!:clap


Like I said Clay, you could have walked on the flounder. I had never seen so many flounder just waiting to be shot.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

damn...:bowdown


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok,

I'm officialy cancelling for Sunday. Weather is just not going to cooperate. Maybe we can shoot for next weekend.

Sorry guys

Chris


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Following weekend...hmmmm...you know I never know till 1 or 2 days before, but sounds good to me man!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *craasch210 (1/18/2008)*Ok,
> 
> I'm officialy cancelling for Sunday. Weather is just not going to cooperate. Maybe we can shoot for next weekend.
> 
> ...


Chris,

Put me down for a big, big maybe. As of right now, I would love to get out with you again next weekend.


----------

